# Robs Lounge: cool or not



## Neal (10/1/16)

Ok Guys, we love beautiful girls. I just think that having this thread is not encouraging to our female vape connections, and to be honest is a little offensive. Could be I am in the minority, but is it not a good time to put the big boy pants on?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (10/1/16)

As one of the female members I don't care what goes on in that thread. There is a version of that thread on every forum I have ever been part of. If the thread bothers you just don't click the link. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 10 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Neal (10/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> As one of the female members I don't care what goes on in that thread. There is a version of that thread on every forum I have ever been part of. If the thread bothers you just don't click the link.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Thanks for response @Wyvern, noted and received.


----------



## Nightwalker (10/1/16)

Well ty for the info. I been here a little while and didn't know about it. 
I would say reverse psychology was in play to get us to search for it anyway I joke, but ty all the same. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/16)

And there is a similar thread for your female connections too should they wish to click there.

True believers....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (10/1/16)

Neal said:


> Ok Guys, we love beautiful girls. I just think that having this thread is not encouraging to our female vape connections, and to be honest is a little offensive. Could be I am in the minority, but is it not a good time to put the big boy pants on?



WHAT????!!!! You want to close our lounge???!! How dare you? I know people........bad people.........that will visit you...... and........

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (10/1/16)

Just rename the thread title to 'Men's Room'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/1/16)

Neal said:


> Ok Guys, we love beautiful girls. I just think that having this thread is not encouraging to our female vape connections, and to be honest is a little offensive. Could be I am in the minority, but is it not a good time to put the big boy pants on?



I see it as neither cool or uncool, more as a freedom of speech thing, most guys will post about things close to their heart, theres also a cars thread and I figure eventually almost every hobby/interest will be represented as the forum members increase. ie theres probably enough guys to start a radio control thread but as yet they are still in the minority, but as the critical mass increases it will appear.

In every male dom environment Ive worked in there was guy talk that would be considered sexist.
Although Im not fixated upon it, I accept the fact that I relish the curvaceous female form as a part of my psyche.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/1/16)

Perhaps just add 'X' rated etc to the title?


----------



## stevie g (10/1/16)

No words, or rather I will keep them to myself.

Censorship is not cool though.


----------



## Dr Phil (10/1/16)

I disagree you have a choice to access the thread to be honest the internet in general is offensive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (10/1/16)

There is no porn in that thread. I don't see the issue.


----------



## Neal (10/1/16)

Thanks for comments all, shall happily abide to democratic opinion. Have great a day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (10/1/16)

Having taken a considerable amount of time to closely re-examine all the pics a further 3427 times, I will concede I was completely wrong, remove stick from my anus and fix sense of humour failure. Kicking a hornets nest can sometimes be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine (10/1/16)

To be perfectly honest: I think this thread is a little distasteful and inappropriate on a forum like this. No offence Rob, I won't judge you personally but I am voicing my personal, objective opinion in response to the question.

One can go to a 1000 other sites to see this. The problem with the: "Don't click there if you don't like it" view is: If one clicks on the recent post tab, or the time line tab, one may easily see a picture of a lady in a bikini that one does not want to see on a community site like this.

The content is also way off topic and not savoury to potential female newbies.

But It's not my forum. I'm not prissy.

Peace out Rob 

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (10/1/16)

@Waine I have to disagree have u watched some of the youtube review videos that have been posted. Language is used that I won't even use on the worst of days

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (10/1/16)

Listen guys

Lets just get a few things clear. 

The Robs Lounge thread is not only contributed to by Rob - there have been many contributions to it from many people here over a long period of time. 
Second, the thread does not personally attack anyone to my knowledge
Third, the content is not of pornographic nature or something illegal or extremely distasteful. 
Yes, it is off topic, but thats why it is in the off topic forum
That said, if the Robs Lounge thread deteriorates to violate any forum policy, we will gladly take action as appropriate.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alex (10/1/16)

Robs Lounge is cool. But perhaps we should put a NSFW tag on the heading, just to give everyone a headsup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine (10/1/16)

A "Heads up" lol....

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Effjh (10/1/16)

Alex said:


> Robs Lounge is cool. But perhaps we should put a NSFW tag on the heading, just to give everyone a headsup.



Might be a good idea, being fairly new here I clicked on it at work thinking I was going to see some Reosmods. Can't complain about the mods I saw, but got some funny looks from passers by.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## andro (10/1/16)

Cool. And a lot is in a funny way. I believe to dont take everything seriously...... Here as well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (10/1/16)

cool as long as it is kept classy and don't turn into a porn thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (10/1/16)

Alex said:


> Robs Lounge is cool. But perhaps we should put a NSFW tag on the heading, just to give everyone a headsup.



Good idea @Alex, just do not reallocate to "what is in your hand right now thread".

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Pixstar (10/1/16)

Neal said:


> Good idea @Alex, just do not reallocate to "what is in your hand right now thread".


Lol!! Nearly swallowed by drip tip there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox (10/1/16)

i love the thread what's all the fuss this thread is way better than all the racist crap out there who does not mind a bit of eye candy while having your morning cup of coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (10/1/16)

Neal said:


> Good idea @Alex, just do not reallocate to "what is in your hand right now thread".



Haha .

In all honesty I think "Rob's Lounge" is perfectly fine. It is in no way pornographic and on are all accounts this forum is aimed at adults.. We are all over 18 here.. Well we should be and this kind of thing is seen in all kinds of media.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (10/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Haha .
> 
> In all honesty I think "Rob's Lounge" is perfectly fine. It is in now way pornographic and on are all accounts this forum is aimed at adults.. We are all over 18 here.. Well we should be and this kind of thing is seen in all kinds of media.


Hell, that makes sense.

I don't frequent the "lounge", but that's me. I don't have issues with others and their habits in general 

And yes, if it's too porn... then really, you need to go to porn sites. Otherwise I'm good.

But I do think it's offensive to certain faiths, and therefore a warning would be good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/16)

No problem at all with Rob's lounge here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

